

Distributed software development with git and n2n - alaricsp
http://blog.geniedb.com/2009/08/19/distributed-systems/

======
wmf
The concept is cool but I cannot resist ranting a bit about n2n. Full mesh
VPNs and even autoconfigured full mesh VPNs aren't exactly new:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_Multipoint_Virtual_Priv...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_Multipoint_Virtual_Private_Network)

It disturbs me a little to see OpenVPN and n2n reinventing IPSec poorly.

~~~
alaricsp
Hmmm, IPSec. I've always found IPSec to have a nice feature list, but to be
implemented in a painful way when it comes to working with NATs!

A nice feature of n2n is that, when you want to send to a node that's behind
NAT, the supernode can be asked to relay the packet in for you over the
existing session from that node to the supernode.

I run an edge node on my laptop, and whenever I come online, its attempts to
send keepalives to the supernode suddenly get through, and the supernode re-
registers me in my new location; and if I move from behind NAT to out in the
open or back, everything adjusts correctly and automatically.

IPSec handles the encryption side, at the cost of tripping over firewalls and
NATs more than n2n's straight UDP, but it doesn't really cover the IP mobility
side...

------
bcl
n2n looks like it could be pretty useful! Peer to Peer VPN could really come
in handy at conferences.

